# Clubman Bumper Brake Lights



## Carrington01 (May 19, 2021)

I’m thinking about buying a 22 Clubman. I just drove one and loved it, but I had one small dislike. I love the look of the Union Jack taillights, but I hate the lights that are in the rear bumper. Are there any aftermarket upgrades for them? Or does anyone have suggestions on how to make them look better? I tried looking online for options but I came up empty handed. Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated!


----------

